# any idea on this?



## rastamouse (Jun 21, 2013)

I'd be really grateful to anyone who could answer any of the following questions as I'm getting different and contraddicting answers on this:

- is it possible for single mothers to obtain a VISA (1-2 years) to work in UAE for both
themselves and their children?
- if the answer to the above is "yes": what (cultural) obstacles - if any - would single 
mothers encounter in UAE?

Many thanks


----------



## koddy28 (May 20, 2013)

Yes and none that I'm aware of


----------

